

Anyone looking for a Non-Technical Co-Founder in NYC? - mattgerboth

I am looking to join a technical person or a team to work on a start-up. I had two startups before and they both failed. I have learned so much from each one of them. I know about the ins and outs of startup marketing, project management, and sales. Entrepreneurs never quit, so I want to take the lessons learned and try again. I have tried posting on HN before with little luck. I started my first business at the age of 15 in high school and my family is full of entrepreneurs so entrepreneurship runs deep in my blood.<p>I am willing to work my ass off including weeknights, weekends, or whatever it takes. Looking for someone who wants to start their own business just as badly as I do.<p>I am currently in NYC, and I have bunch of savings saved up that I can survive for at least three years without a job.<p>Here is a little about me:<p>-I graduated from one of the top undergraduate business schools in America (currently in the top five of the Business Week’s top undergraduate business school ranking list)<p>-I have worked at Google and Salesforce in San Francisco for about a year and a half prior to moving to NYC. I am a 24 year old male.<p>-I am really good at people&#x27;s skills, presenting, networking, and business development. I have high emotional intelligence and am pretty easy to get along with.<p>-I can SELL! I am also well-read.<p>-I am a go-getter, and do not need to be told to do things. I literally can do everything and am a fast learner.<p>I am looking for someone who loves coding and who is extremely dedicated and willing work their asses off to make a successful startup. If you are action-oriented, hacker-type, and are looking for a non-technical co-founder that fits the description above then please contact me at matt.gerboth@gmail.com.
======
kennethtilton
My honest reaction is that if all the above were true you would not have to
post a Hail Mary inquiry like this on HN. I also find it odd that you simply
did not name the biz school. Another problem is being 24. As for "I literally
can do anything" \-- well, I guess so could I when I was 24.

No offense intended. This is offered just FWIW as how one person read your
inquiry. Felix on the Odd Couple quoted Robert Burns: "Oh would some power the
gift give us, To see ourselves as others see us."

------
petervandijck
One way of doing this is to 1. find hackers with interesting projects and then
2. help them out with your sales/people skills ... for free. With no
expectations of getting something back.

Then out of that trust and mutual liking and understanding that grows out of
actually doing something together, you can build a real partnership.

Good luck!

------
intellegacy
It's situations like Matt's that I find myself wishing I studied CompSci in
undergrad, if simply for the connections to other hackers.

Goodluck Matt. Let's grab coffee sometime.

~~~
marcomassaro
Connections to hackers aren't hard to find. However, proving to hackers that
they should bring you onto their startup, idea or project is the hard part.

Few tips / ideas

Post on [http://startupers.com](http://startupers.com) under "talent"

Go on angel.co, create a profile. Go here:
[https://angel.co/jobs](https://angel.co/jobs) >> sort jobs by your field and
start connecting with startups. Follow people on there and start building
relationships.

[http://www.cofounderslab.com](http://www.cofounderslab.com) another site for
finding cofounders

[http://startupweekend.org](http://startupweekend.org) \- find a
startupweekend event in your area ... amazing place to meet hackers,
entrepreneurs and smart people. Network, network, network.

[http://foundershookup.com/](http://foundershookup.com/) \- another founder
matching site

[http://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/](http://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/) \-- post
here info about you and what your looking for

[http://www.indeed.com/](http://www.indeed.com/) \- search for keywords + your
area..example cofounder, nyc or partner nyc, or biz dev nyc and reach out to
job posts. I've used this method for making connections to startups and the
founders

[https://angel.co/people](https://angel.co/people) \- forgot this one...great
way to find people with any skills, interests, location etc.

Ill add to this as I can think of more

------
andrewhillman
What were your previous startups in? Consumer? Enterprise? Perhaps you can
start writing about your failures to connect with more technical people.

------
marcomassaro
Emailed you.

